# Gave a presentation on a viva voce defence of the MA thesis



## exotica (Jan 14, 2010)

Public speaking was the core of my SA - the biggest fear and the starting point of the SA itself for me.
I've been working on Dr. Richards therapy for one year and one month now, and I've made a great progress 
Because: I had a very low anticipatory anxiety before the defence; and I did not take ANY drugs - not even herbal - to reduce my anxiety!!!!!! For the first time during ten years   

I was waiting for a whole year to post this on the forum  

Ofcourse, my presentation was not perfect - I did not make an eye contact with the audience because I thought that I would forget all I wanted to say.  But the rest of it was so wonderful and unexpected to me, that I can obviously call this my triumph over SA  


Thanks to dr Richards, and I hope these news will spread some courage to those in this forum, who need that. You all can do extraordinary things!!!


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

That's great! Well done you, and thanks for sharing


----------



## AndyLT (Oct 8, 2007)

You seem to be happy. I like that.


----------

